# sound dampening



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Just want to see what you guys are using or have used besides the over priced Dynamat I'm looking to do my trunk in my Lac but Dynamat is so expensive so what else is out there that works and not so pricey


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

fatmat, good price on amazon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Fatmat is that cheap peel n stick sold at Lowes so I've read


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Fatmat is that cheap peel n stick sold at Lowes so I've read


Really? I heard it was decent enough product. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fatmat is rebadged roofing peel and seal. It sucks. Second Skin is what I have been using for a long while and it NEVER failed me...


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I used audio technix. After a good bit of research it seemed like they offered the most bang for your buck.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I got the Stinger Road Kill stuff on ebay... Got the job done


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)

roadkill....works great and easy to apply


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Airborne said:


> fatmat is rebadged roofing peel and seal. It sucks. Second Skin is what I have been using for a long while and it NEVER failed me...


Wrong..
There not the same product.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Wrong..
> There not the same product.


it is EXACTLY the same thing. Asphalt based with foil on one side and adhesive on the other. Quality deadener is butyl based...CLD...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Airborne said:


> it is EXACTLY the same thing. Asphalt based with foil on one side and adhesive on the other. Quality deadener is butyl based...CLD...


<----He's right, I use the lowes stuff for cheap jobs. It works but yea second skin is a way better choice.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've used both..as you know..your car will smell like it just got tar roofed after using the peel n seel..it still is stuck on my ceiling after a year though..the fat mat is noticable thicker.I did have a roll of the peel n seal in my garage for that year and now and it absolutly will not stick to anything now.
The fat mat can be purchased from ebay real cheap.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Just to let you guys know I went to Lowes today I did not see anything that could be used as sound deadner I did see some peel and stick stuff that was about 6 to 8 inches wide but super thin and still not cheap


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anybody used the Eastwood brand compared to the dynamat extreme. 
My research shows it to be the same except less expensive than the dynamat brand.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I installed dynamat today made a difference but not a huge difference trunk still rattles so my ? Is if you double up would that make a difference my trunk seals tight so I know the bass has no were to go so it's bouncing of the sheet metal


----------



## the metal (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been looking at some stuff called Rattle Trap on ebay, I think its a fatmat product. Claims to be 80 mil thick and made from a "patented rubberized compound". Does anyone know where to find this second skin brand, I can't find it on ebay. I want to do the whole cabin/doors/trunk, so I will need a lot.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

second skin isn't on ebay. www.secondckin.com is their site. Save a few more bucks and get some. They are cool as fuck too. They tell you not to cover the whole car and why...


----------



## the metal (Apr 1, 2013)

Airborne said:


> second skin isn't on ebay. www.secondckin.com is their site. Save a few more bucks and get some. They are cool as fuck too. They tell you not to cover the whole car and why...


 Thanks for the advice, I will check out their site.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

Q mat from soundqubed...formerly known as audioque...I think its lyk $56 for 16 square feet


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

G-TIMES 559 said:


> Q mat from soundqubed...formerly known as audioque...I think its lyk $56 for 16 square feet


G Times, have you used this stuff before or some of your homies? If so, what is there opinion?
Thanks for the suggestion, I am going to look it up.
I currently thinking about Roadkill by Stinger. It's $99 for 36sqft and it can be applied to the roof of the cabin. Dynamat extreme is not recommended on the roof of the cab in heat. I'm in Cali and there is heat here so I need something to handle Califas weather. Plus the stinger stuff in thicker.
Just some info I am sharing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

